# WPBakery Mouseover - Hover- effekt einfügen



## noctis_61 (14. Dezember 2019)

*WPBakery Mouseover - Hover- effekt einfügen*

Guten Morgen liebe PCGH'ler,

ich stehe erneut vor einem Problem und wollte diesen mal hier reinschreiben, falls mir jemand helfen oder wertvolle Tipps geben kann.
Ich möchte auf meiner Homepage einen Effekt einfügen der sich Mouseover oder neuerdings Hover-Effekt nennt.

Die Idee dabei ist, dass Person X mit der Maus auf ein Bereich fährt (ohne zu klicken) und ein Bild welches z.B. direkt daneben steht, sich ändert.
Ich zeige es euch mal hier am Beispiel mit der Reparaturservice seite:

Handy Reparatur Bochum | Handy & Tablet Reparatur | Express Service

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, ohne tiefgründiges CSS Wissen vermitteln zu wollen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gary94 (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WPBakery Mouseover - Hover- effekt einfÃ¼gen*

Hi,

sieh dich mal hier um und versuch mal im Editor dein erwünschtes Ergebnis zu bekommen:

CSS :hover Selector

Da hast du ein paar Beispiele die du nehmen kannst zum probieren.


----------



## noctis_61 (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WPBakery Mouseover - Hover- effekt einfügen*

Sorry, das hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## taks (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WPBakery Mouseover - Hover- effekt einfÃ¼gen*

Das erste Google-Ergebnis erklärts recht gut 

3 CSS Moeglichkeiten, Bilder per Hover wechseln — Tutorials >> CSS — Webmaster-Glossar.de


----------

